# Shelby has nasal cancer



## Blondie

I am so very sorry you and your beloved Shelby are experiencing this. Thank you for taking the time to join our community and to share your experiences with us about Shelby. I'm sorry you are exhausted and worn out from all of this. I don't have anything to offer you in the coping department, I'm sorry to say. I hope someone will come along soon and give you some great advice. I listen to music when I'm burned out from life, I guess that's about it.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Welcome to the Forum. I'm sad that you had to find us under such circumstance. Many of us have struggle through the trauma of cancer with our dogs and will be here to support you and your girl through it.

I will let the more experienced members answer the specific questions.


----------



## LibertyME

So very hard....one of my dogs is at the palliative care stage of life...

Ive been working really hard to focus on the quality of life of the dog right in front of me at any given moment...and not focus on the loss of the youthful dog of yesterday or the progressively ill dog of tomorrow. There are days when it is hard........


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Welcome. I'm glad you've found us. There are many here who have walked this cancer battle with their fur baby. I hope it helps you to have the support and friendship you'll find here. While we might not have all the answers, there will always be an ear to listen or shoulder to lean or cry on. We know how important and dear these sweet beings are. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so sorry to hear you are dealing with nasal carcinoma in your dog. I'm sure a lot of the experts here will chime in to help with your questions. I wanted to ask if it is possible your regular vet could be seen for some of the emergent problems that pop up so you wouldn't need to drive that long to Madison on a frequent basis? Maybe your regular vet could consult by phone or email and possibly treat him/herself, unless it's a matter of specialty equipment?


----------



## Debles

I am so sorry for Shelby's diagnosis and pray you get many months with her. Our Selka had osteosarcoma and we only got 7 weeks of palliative care.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Welcome to GRF, sorry you found us under this way. Did you go here? UW veterinary school uses focused radiation - JSOnline That link was posted on the forum here once.

My boy passed last September from nasal cancer, 2 months and 2 weeks after his first bleed. You can read what we went through in the "please keep Tucker in your thoughts" thread, it may help. I always tried to stay optimistic with the problems he had in his last year, and we did get our share of miracles. I know how stressed and utterly spent you must be.

There is one nasal cancer survivor here on the forum. Maybe Reilly will give you hope:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...as-anyones-golden-had-nasal-cavity-tumor.html


----------



## Hiflyer

Thank you for all the kind wishes and information. The radiation therapy Shelby received is from the new Tomography machine in the oncology department at the Veterinary Hospital in Madison, which was mentioned in the article. My own vet has received all the info about Shelby's treatment from the Madison hospital, but I still need to be in close contact with Madison, as they are the experts. I did talk to the oncologist today about the nasal bleeding, and she switched his medications. Hopefully that will help.

I could have gone for the big-time therapy, which would have involved 2 weeks of treatment, and actually a possible survival rate of up to 2 years, but I did not want to hospitalize him, because I knew he would be scared, and he is an older gentleman, and I was worreied about side-effects. Such difficult decisions to make.


----------



## magiclover

Hi and welcome. I'm so sorry to hear about the struggles Shelby is going through. Many of us have been through the cancer struggle and it is heartwrenching. I only got one week with my girl after her diagnosis. It is an up and down battle and you have to take one day at a time. It sounds like you are doing the best you can for him and you will know when he has had enough. I pray that you have many more good days,weeks and months ahead with Shelby.


----------



## Karen519

*Shelby*

I am so very sorry to hear about Shelby and all you have all been going through.

I know there is alot of love and support on this forum-talking about it seems to help.

If it were my dog, I would not have gone through the big time treatment where he was hospitalized for 2 wks. either. Our Goldens love to be with us!


----------



## Hiflyer

Actually, on a positive note, he has really improved since having the radiation treatments. His energy level is much higher, he breathes much easier, and he seems in much less pain. He also can sniff things again! After about the 3rd treatment, he went on a sniff-a-thon, putting his nose up in the air and just smelling everything he could. Now, when walking him, it is hard to get him to move on from interesting smells. So, We are really glad we did the treatments. I am really enjoying still having him around. I know that I need to focus on the positive. It helps me knowing that others have been through this.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad to hear that Shelby is doing well after his treatments.

It is hard to decide what to do when they are older and as soon as you treat one problem another pops up.

Just know that you are doing the most loving things for your boy and try to enjoy the good time you have together. It's hard I know. I went through a lot with my senior for his last 2 years and we had many miracles until it was finally time for him to go last October.

I still grieve him, but man we had a wonderful life together and I wouldn't trade it for the world.:smooch:


----------



## mygoldenstate

Hello, and welcome to the forum. I also am new, after just having lost my dear Sonora to a similar cancer. I am so sorry to hear of what you are going through. My beautiful girl suffered from squamous cell carcinoma in her nose. About eight months after starting to show symptoms, and many vet visits and expensive diagnostics, she was finally diagnosed. We were very lucky. We had eight more months with our girl, and they were very quality months, too. Like you, we did not opt for the radical treatment. This cancer is so unlike others in that you actually HEAR it, with every breath they take. Now that Sonora has passed, I am relieved and happy for her. She has her "healthy dog nose" back forever and is somewhere up there sniffing around endlessly. Know you are not alone on this journey. Best of luck to you both, and please keep us posted.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so sorry about Shelby, but glad to hear she is better! Fingers crossed that you have a long, quality amount of time with her.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

*HiFlyer * So glad to hear that Shelby is feeling better and I will be praying for him.

*
MyGoldenState* I am so very sorry to hear about your Sonora, but so happy that you had eight more months with her. I just know she is running and playing with my Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## PrincessDi

SO sorry that you're going thru this with your Shelby. It's good to hear that he is able to enjoy life after the treatments. Will keep you and Shelby in our thoughts and prayers that he has more quality time with you free from pain.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

I will just echo everyone's words of wisdom. It's sad that you found us this way, but we are so glad you did. The Cancer Journey that we take with our Golden's is so bittersweet. It's so soul draining, yet Heartwarming at the same time. you transition from a place of care, to a place of Grief and Thanksgiving for their impact on your life. I never cried so much when I lost my Boy this past January, but I know that I am so grateful for the last weeks of his life, and for the compassion and support of everyone here. Please share your daily thoughts and some pictures of your Handsome Shelby if you can, It will help you Immensely. Again, We Welcome you.


----------



## Lennap

My heart goes out to you. I lost a cat to nasal carcinoma a few years ago, after extremely delayed diagnosis I still opted for the 2 weeks of treatment since he was still fairly young and I was told that he could live a long life. Every day for those two weeks I drove the 1.5 hours each way to the vetrinary hospital I couldn't leave him in the hospital either!

Alas it was not meant to be for us - he passed a few months later, in my arms - as he wanted with his best friend my my boyfriend's golden at our side.

You've made the right choices, and Shelby is so obviously benefitting from it. And good for you for noticing the little things that mean so much! Cherish those moments and know that we are with you every step of the way.


----------



## Nath

Hi and welcome to the group. Just like the others have stated, many of us have dealt with cancer in our fury children. We are here for support anytime you need it. The exhaustion, stress and heart pains are all familiar to us. You came to the right place. We will pray for your family during this hard time.


----------



## Hiflyer

Again, another round of thanks to everyone for the support. I am truly sorry for all of you who lost your beloved pets. Shelby started with the symptoms probably last September or October, but our vet did x-rays and a scope and tests and could not find the cancer. I should have done the CAT scan right away, but I was in denial. I thought that maybe it was just an infection, and we were giving him antibiotics. The nosebleed should have been a major tip-off to me. 
I appreciate the stories from others whose wonderful Goldens (and the kitty) who had nasal cancer. It is a strange thing, because it is so hard to diagnose. He is doing quite well, althought he had lost a lot of fur on his muzzle and now looks kind of like a German Shepherd! He just takes it all in stride, good boy that he is. The cancer actually caused him to have anemia, but he seems to have more energy now. He will be 13 in September, and I cherish every moment with him. The weather is beautiful here in Wisconsin this time of year, and I am so glad he can enjoy it.


----------



## Dallas Gold

When our Barkley was undergoing treatments for his cancer the vet suggested we try a product with B vitamins to build up his hematocrit and prevent anemia. It's called Pet Tinic by Pfizer. It's a liquid that we put on top of his food in the dose for his weight. It's corn syrup based and he devoured it and anything it settled on. You can get it on Amazon.com and some vets have it in stock at their clinic. You might try to use it to see if that can help build up those red blood cells. Our dosage was .5ml for a 55 lb dog. 

I'm glad he is improving! Nasal cancer is definitely so hard to diagnose because the scoping equipment just isn't that good for the long golden snouts. They can try and still not find the cancer!


----------



## Dallas Gold

One other thing I forgot to mention, for bleeding episodes, we used a Chinese remedy called Yunan Paiyao (also Yunan Baiyao). If you do a search here there are a few threads and posts about it. It was developed by the Chinese from a plant native to China, but the Viet Cong used it in the Vietnam War to stem bleeding from enemy fire, and it was successful. Our Barkley's holistic acupuncture vet insisted we take some when Barkley was first diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. We were very reluctant to use it but finally did during his last few days when he had a nosebleeding episode. It stopped it! I was so distrustful about it until it worked for us. I understand CSU is doing some research or possibly a clinical trial using this product right now so it's being used in mainstream veterinary practices now. I believe it is also available on Amazon.com!


----------



## Hiflyer

Thank you for your helpful post. I certainly needed it this weekend. Shelby's lower eyelid started to droop, and you could see the third eyelid, and his eye looked little, so we took him to our regular vet, and she said either the radiation treatment or the tumor caused that, so I felt so down about it. I wondered if he was in pain, if I had made the right decision to get the 4 radiation treatments, etc. I am sure some of you have been there, but I was doubting myself so much, and so sad for him. He looks so different now, but he is still so beautiful to me. The nasal cancer is tough, too, because they snort a lot and make kind of gagging sounds at times. But he still is enjoying life!! He has a great appetite, and wants to go for walks. We do have pain pills for him. I will try the B vitamins. That's a great idea.

I felt this weekend like the only person to go through this, so I was glad today to see that there is support. None of my close friends have pets, and they are nice about it, but probably think I am crazy to have been driving him to Madison for treatments, etc. It's probably hard for others to understand.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hiflyer said:


> Thank you for your helpful post. I certainly needed it this weekend. Shelby's lower eyelid started to droop, and you could see the third eyelid, and his eye looked little, so we took him to our regular vet, and she said either the radiation treatment or the tumor caused that, so I felt so down about it. I wondered if he was in pain, if I had made the right decision to get the 4 radiation treatments, etc. I am sure some of you have been there, but I was doubting myself so much, and so sad for him. He looks so different now, but he is still so beautiful to me. The nasal cancer is tough, too, because they snort a lot and make kind of gagging sounds at times. But he still is enjoying life!! He has a great appetite, and wants to go for walks. We do have pain pills for him. I will try the B vitamins. That's a great idea.
> 
> I felt this weekend like the only person to go through this, so I was glad today to see that there is support. None of my close friends have pets, and they are nice about it, but probably think I am crazy to have been driving him to Madison for treatments, etc. It's probably hard for others to understand.


I felt the same things you were feeling during our Barkley's cancer journey. Everything is just so uncertain and there is always those questions in the back of your mind. My vet said something to me at the beginning that made it much easier for us when he said we can always stop at any time if we felt his quality of life was suffering. We never saw that until the bitter end so Barkley actually made it easier for us. His appearance did start to change as time went on. He suffered from hyperpigmentation from the treatments. When you see these changes you do naturally begin to wonder....but like you, we loved him no matter what. It obviously didn't bother him so why should it bother us? 

I felt like I really got to know my friends through Barkley's journey. Some friends didn't understand and our relationship just isn't the same now. Others were so supportive and were great sources of strength and encouragement during the last few days when I needed it the most. If you aren't getting the support from your friends at home, just post here and you'll receive lots and lots of great sencouragement and comfort from some fabulous people.


----------



## Hiflyer

Thank you so very much. I cannot begin to tell you how much I appreciate the support. Shelby is our only pet, and we don't have kids, and I am an educator, so I am home this summer, so I am with him a lot, which is great, but it is hard to see what he has had to go through. Amazingly, he still is enjoying life.


----------



## Karen519

*HiFlyer*

HiFlyer

You are definitely NOT ALONE HERE!! Glad that Shelby is enjoying life and what a blessing you can be home with him.
I lost my job 1 1/2 years before we had to let our Snobear and Smooch go to the Bridge, as I looked at that time with them as so very precious.
Please keep us posted every step of the way and I will be praying for him and you.
P.S. Our dogs are OUR ONLY KIDS, ALSO!!! At least we don't have to stay up late at night worrying about them, or save for college.


----------



## WLR

I believe you have taken the best path to Shelbys treatment.
The really neat thing about a "Tomo" is that as the radiation source rotates around the patient. the beam actually changes it's shape to match the shape of the tumor as viewed from any 360 degree direction.
Please keep us informed on Shelbys progress.
Below is the original posting.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ocused-radiation-treatment-now-available.html


----------



## Hiflyer

I am glad we decided to give the tomography therapy a try. He had a wonderful day today- he ran around like a puppy! Thanks for all the expressions of kindness and prayers. I am so glad there is support out there. I no longer feel like the only one who is going through or has gone through this.


----------



## Terry

My oldest Golden, Sammy, was diagnosed with nasal cancer on 6/1/11 -- she'll be 10 on 11/12/11. Up here in Alaska, there is no radiation treatment. The vet said chemo was a 50/50. Next option was an anti-inflammatory (non-steroidal) called Piroxicam. The tumor was found though a rhinoscopy and unfortunately, the tumor is way back in her nasal passage-unoperable. I opted for the Piroxicam which she takes once a day. I'm also giving her Chinese herbals - Stasis Breaker and Wei Qi Booster, as well as Tumeric, CoQ10 and krill oil (last three purchased at an organic store). 

About a year prior to her diagnosis, she had 3 lumps removed from the top of her nose that were non-cancerous. Her breathing sounded like a human with a stuffed up nose. The breathing got worse this spring and my vet recommened the rhinoscopy. Went to a high protein good quality kibble mixed with a little canned food. Now she's in early stages of kidney disease which may be attributed to the Piroxicam. Went to a lower protein diet and am hoping for the best. Will be very interesting to see how her kidney levels at her next blood draw.

My heart goes out to all of you who have suffered through ANY cancer in your precious canine kid!

We will be celebrating Sammy's 10 birthday in full glory and hope to be celebrating at least another.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sorry to hear of Sammy's diagnosis. Please keep us posted on her and I hope you will share photos of her birthday celebration with us. We faced a possible nasal carcinoma diagnosis with our Barkley in 2010 but he also had a positive hemangiosarcoma diagnosis and we didn't want to put him under sedation to find out for sure, especially since he already had a terminal cancer. Nasal carcinomas are so hard to diagnose otherwise. 

On another note--we went to Alaska last June and really enjoyed the sheer beauty of the state. We did a drive through the interior of the State and didn't do the area where the cruise ships go. We are thinking we need to go back again next summer and see that area as well!


----------



## Hiflyer

Sorry about Sammy. When we took Shelby to Madison for his diagnosis one of the oncologists said he had dogs that lived a full year without treatment after diagnosis.
Shelby had a symptom free summer and fall and celebrated his 13th birthday in September!He is getting congested again, and they told us the palliative radiation treatment would give him about 6-8 months.We are just enjoying him immensely!We take one day at a time.He also gets an anti-inflammatory to manage the cancer.You just never know what will happen.They told us Shelby's nasal cancer was an aggressive type, but he had symptoms a year before it was diagnosed.Good Luck!


----------



## ggdenny

Hiflyer, I'm sorry I'm just coming to this thread. I'm sorry that Shelby has cancer but it sounds like the radiation therapy has helped make a difference. We live in Madison and all of our Goldens, past and current, have been treated by the vets at the University. In fact, we know the oncology staff there all too well. If you're ever in Madison again for a trip to the VMTH and want some company just give me a shout. I work on campus only 3 minutes away and I would love to meet you and Shelby. Take care.


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry that you are going through this - will keep you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so glad you sound so much better than you did in June. And so happy to hear that Shelby is holding her own. Everyday is a blessing. Sending you prayers and hugs and wishing for continued good results. :smooch:


----------



## Hiflyer

Thanks to everyone for all the good wishes.It's so wonderful to have such support. GGDenny , how lucky you are to live in Madison. A beautiful place, and one of the best veterinary hospitals in the world.We are about an hour and 20 minutes away.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I've just read your post. I am so glad that Shelby is doing well. I lost my Buddy on May 15, spent days visiting vet clinic and they could not find what was wrong with him. He had nose bleeding and it was very hard to see. We did rhinoscopy and it was negative on cancer and fungus. His white cell blood count was very high, and red was going down. Our fight lasted for 5 months. Benadryl helped with nose bleeding. Buddy was 9 and half years old when we lost him. I pray for your boy to have many, many happy days with your family.


----------



## Terry

Hey Dallas, will try to post some pictures of Sammy's birthday. Both our 'kids' will get the Frosty Paws on the 12th with a special treat on top. Sammy absolutely loves opening presents and we have a wonderful time with that especially at Christmas when there a loads of them!

If you do make it up here and end up in the Anchorage area, let me know and maybe we can meet for lunch or something.


----------



## Terry

Hi Hiflyer, thanks for your thoughts for Sammy. It is a very grueling and emotional time. Spending hours on the computer looking for 'answers'. I did get a lot of good info from the forum at Mercola Healthy Pets at mercola.com. Unfortunately, I heard they will be ending their forum soon. There were some very knowledgable people there who gave wonderful information about food, supplements, etc.

My best wishes and prayers for you and Shelby.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry for Sammy. My Buddy would be ten on November 22nd. It is going to be Sammy's special birthday for sure. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Terry

Thanks much, Buddy's Mom!!


----------



## Terry

I'm so sorry about Buddy! That sure is disheartening that they couldn't find out what was wrong. Definitely sounds like nasal cancer. When they did Sammy's rhinoscopy, they went through the nostrils and through the mouth along the soft palate to get a look from the back end of the nasal cavity. 

When I found out about Sammy's cancer, I purchased a video camera to get as many funny things Sam does as possible on video. Also getting her step-sister on video. Those two girls are so different from each other!

I hope your wounds heal and that everytime you think of Buddy, a beautiful smile of the wonderful memories comes to your face


----------



## Hiflyer

Terry, hang in there with Sammy.We almost had to put Shelby to sleep last January, and now he is running around like a puppy.We use Tramadol for pain control,plus the antinflamatory that slows the cancer down.He is eating like a pig.And we think his cancer actually has been around undignosed for a year and a half. It is not the worst kind of cancer to deal with.We had 3 nosebleeds last winter, then they stopped.There is hope.


----------



## mdean89

*Devastating would be an understatement.*

I took my five year old girly girl for a swim a few months ago, and when she came back to shore there was blood pouring from her nose. I took her back to my home, and the bleeding had stopped. I thought that maybe something went up her nose and cut her.. maybe a stick or something. A few days passed and she began having bleeding from the lest nostril. I took her to the vet, they put her on Clindamycin & Piroxicam. The pills were given over a 2-week period, and really seemed to be helping her. The vet thought it might be a fungal infection or a tumor. After she finished the medication, she had a horrible spell where I work up to blood all over the house. It looks like a crime scene. Back to the vets, this time to scope the nose and flush it out. She was sedated and the procedure was complete. More medicine again. She would go through spells where she'd be acting herself, and then so drained.. My mother is a pathologist, and has many veterinary and healthcare professional friends, etc. There's nothing really left for us to do. They can attempt to operate, but the life expectancy after a surgery seems to run in the 1 year range. We've already shelled out around $4,000 on medical expenses for my baby. Nothing seems to help. They never found a tumor up the nose.... her snout is too long. But they flushed it and there was some clotting of blood, etc. It's been a nightmare. We still have no clue really what's wrong... positive it's a tumor. She's lost over 10lbs, and she's panting and sleeping a lot. I don't want her to suffer, but I can't believe I may be saying goodbye. She turns 6 on December 16th, and I honestly don't know if she'll make it. It's heartbreaking. I'm losing my best friend. I never knew such a family oriented dog would have such medical issues with the nose. 
So many broken hearted people with no answers. I don't know what to do


----------



## GoldenCamper

mdean89 said:


> I took my five year old girly girl for a swim a few months ago, and when she came back to shore there was blood pouring from her nose. I took her back to my home, and the bleeding had stopped. I thought that maybe something went up her nose and cut her.. maybe a stick or something. A few days passed and she began having bleeding from the lest nostril. I took her to the vet, they put her on Clindamycin & Piroxicam. The pills were given over a 2-week period, and really seemed to be helping her. The vet thought it might be a fungal infection or a tumor. After she finished the medication, she had a horrible spell where I work up to blood all over the house. It looks like a crime scene. Back to the vets, this time to scope the nose and flush it out. She was sedated and the procedure was complete. More medicine again. She would go through spells where she'd be acting herself, and then so drained.. My mother is a pathologist, and has many veterinary and healthcare professional friends, etc. There's nothing really left for us to do. They can attempt to operate, but the life expectancy after a surgery seems to run in the 1 year range. We've already shelled out around $4,000 on medical expenses for my baby. Nothing seems to help. They never found a tumor up the nose.... her snout is too long. But they flushed it and there was some clotting of blood, etc. It's been a nightmare. We still have no clue really what's wrong... positive it's a tumor. She's lost over 10lbs, and she's panting and sleeping a lot. I don't want her to suffer, but I can't believe I may be saying goodbye. She turns 6 on December 16th, and I honestly don't know if she'll make it. It's heartbreaking. I'm losing my best friend. I never knew such a family oriented dog would have such medical issues with the nose.
> So many broken hearted people with no answers. I don't know what to do


So sorry you are facing this, she is so young. Been there with my old boy. He already had other issues so I did not pursue treatment, I have no regrets.

Enjoy every moment with her, soak up the sun. Takes lots of pictures too, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Hiflyer

To mdean89,
I am so sorry about your pup.Has she had a Cat scan or Mri ? I know how difficult this is.And expensive too.


----------



## Hiflyer

One additional thing: after Shelby had three major nosebleeds last winter, I stopped giving
him the glucosamime chondroitin supplement I had been giving him, and his nosebleeds stopped.I don't know for sure if there was a connection or not.


----------



## Terry

Mdean - I am so sorry about your precious baby - and way too young as well. My heart and prayers go out to you. Hang in there and take lots of pictures and video if you can to capture the 'good' times.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

mdean89, I am so sorry for your girl. Your story is exact the same like ours. We fought for 5 months, same symptoms, nose flushing, rhinoscopy, everything is just the same. And Buddy was gone without diagnosis. We also spent a lots of money, over 5 thousands, trying this and that. I am so sorry about that. I so know what are you talking about. It was really one day at the time. Heartbreaking. It is going to be six months on November 15th since Buddy left us and I still can't erase images of his last months from my mind.


----------



## Dallas Gold

mdean89 said:


> I took my five year old girly girl for a swim a few months ago, and when she came back to shore there was blood pouring from her nose. I took her back to my home, and the bleeding had stopped. I thought that maybe something went up her nose and cut her.. maybe a stick or something. A few days passed and she began having bleeding from the lest nostril. I took her to the vet, they put her on Clindamycin & Piroxicam. The pills were given over a 2-week period, and really seemed to be helping her. The vet thought it might be a fungal infection or a tumor. After she finished the medication, she had a horrible spell where I work up to blood all over the house. It looks like a crime scene. Back to the vets, this time to scope the nose and flush it out. She was sedated and the procedure was complete. More medicine again. She would go through spells where she'd be acting herself, and then so drained.. My mother is a pathologist, and has many veterinary and healthcare professional friends, etc. There's nothing really left for us to do. They can attempt to operate, but the life expectancy after a surgery seems to run in the 1 year range. We've already shelled out around $4,000 on medical expenses for my baby. Nothing seems to help. They never found a tumor up the nose.... her snout is too long. But they flushed it and there was some clotting of blood, etc. It's been a nightmare. We still have no clue really what's wrong... positive it's a tumor. She's lost over 10lbs, and she's panting and sleeping a lot. I don't want her to suffer, but I can't believe I may be saying goodbye. She turns 6 on December 16th, and I honestly don't know if she'll make it. It's heartbreaking. I'm losing my best friend. I never knew such a family oriented dog would have such medical issues with the nose.
> So many broken hearted people with no answers. I don't know what to do


I'm so sorry for everything happening to your sweet girl.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so sad to hear about what you are going through with your sweet friend.  Have you or your vets ever heard of Metronomic Chemotherapy? My Penny is on it, she has fibrosarcoma. She also did the 4 radiation treatments, and had horrible side effects. I know exactly what you went through. I am happy to hear your pup is feeling better. Penny recovered too and plays like a puppy!  So far everything has been ok with the chemo with Penny, but I would ask about it, because it seems promising. 

Dallas Gold, I was told about Yunan Baiyao as well for bleeding. It seemed worth checking out if there was a lot of bleeding.


----------



## Karen519

*Mdean*

Mdean

I am SO SORRY for all your girl is going through-she will be in my prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi

Am just seeing this thread for the first time and am so sorry Shelby is going through all of this. Keeping her in our thoughts and prayers for more time that is free of pain!


----------



## becky101803

I'm sorry


----------



## Hiflyer

Actually Shelby is doing wonderful and it has been almost eight months! Thanks to everyone for all the support.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am happy to hear she is doing so well!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Way to go Shelby, I wish you have many more months to spend with your family.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so glad that Shelby is so well. I pray that she will continue to keep doing so great and continue her good health.


----------



## newlife64

So glad Shelby is doing well! Praying that Shelby has a long healthy happy life!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

That is wonderful. It is so good to hear good news. These Golden's are Gods special friends.... Pat


----------



## Gold2camp

I am new to this forum, but trying to mend my broken heart from loosing my 10 year old River. i am searching for answers or comfort. On jan 6, 2012 my river had his second nose bleed, the first one only 1 week before but only a few drops of blood, the one on jan 6, 2012 looked like a small crime seen at 5 am. took him to vet white count very high, talked about scope but decided to try 10 days of antibiotics and steriods. monday jan 16 more blood work, white count very high still, red blood count low. by the next morning jan 17 he was almost gone. sat with him in the floor of my kitchen and made that phone call to his vet, and he was gone by 10:30 am. I miss him so much. i have a 5 year old named cooper and i know he misses him to. Cooper has never been alone and although i love him just as much, still it is so painful. i had know idea that this type of cancer was out there. My last goldens had lymphoma, one lived only 7 years the other 10. It is too young for these dogs to leave us. I have read the other stories, and my heart breaks for you as well, you writing is just like my story.


----------



## ggdenny

I am so profoundly sorry for your loss. You're right: it is too young for these beautiful, innocent creatures to leave us. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## iforget

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. This **** cancer in our sweet Goldens is just heartbreaking. I just hope that one day I will loose one of my babies to old age. I have lost 3 now to this dreadful disease and the last was just this past Sept. 
Our Misty left behind some terribly broken hearts along with her rescue sister Molly. Molly was so depressed immediately following her passing that I couldnt even grieve myself. 
Our family is starting to smile again with our new addition of Regis. However there will always be a hole in our hearts. 
You arent alone here and this is the perfect place for you to post your wonderful memories of your River.


----------



## attagirl

I'm so sorry for your loss. I understand, I lost my Border Collie to nasal cancer just a few months ago. Your case seemed swifter than ours, if it helps any to ease the pain, his suffering was short. We had nose bleeds for months, and then finally after 3 weeks of refusing food, we had to make the decision to put him to sleep. It takes a long time to heal, they take up so much of our hearts. We have our puppy Bentley now, and he is a wonderful distraction. He brings us so much joy, just as our Keebler did. Perhaps when you're ready, you'll bring home another dog. I'm sure there's one waiting out there to cheer you up. Hugs to you.


----------



## Debles

My heart breaks for all of you. Looking back, I wonder how I got through it but I did it out of love for him as we all do. I pray every day they find a cure for the horrid cancer. I wouldn't trade any day with my Selka though.


----------



## attagirl

Debles:
I was looking back at pictures of Selka. What a beautiful, sunny smile. Warmed my heart and made me smile immediately. I made my husband look at his photo. He's still making people happy...


----------



## Terry

Gold2camp - You have my thoughts and my prayers! I am in a similar situation - very similar. My Sammy has nasal cancer and she's 10. My other Golden, Josie is 4 and she hasn't been without living with another dog either. Hold tight to all the memories of the wonderful times you shared together.

In the meantime and if you aren't already doing so, feed Cooper broccoli, cabbage, sweet peas. Those are just a few of the cancer fighting veggies. I feed those to Sammy and Josie - just two of the veggies every other day. I also feed each of them 2 apricot kernels, one in their morning feed and the other in evening feed. The kernels are high in vitamin B 17 which is also a cancer fighting agent. Sammy is also getting other supplements as I mentioned in an earlier post. As few sugars as possible as cancer loves suger. We all have cancer cells in our bodies and it's partly how we manage our bodies which will depend on what those cells will do. This applies to dogs as well.

Hopefully with Josie getting good fighting cancer foods now will help prevent her from getting cancer herself later on - maybe Cooper as well.

My best to you and the memory of River.


----------



## vernons97

*Advice & natural care*

Hi,

I'm new to this form and desperate for some help. We have 2 wonderful Goldens who are the loves of our lives. My male Pete who is 12 was just diagnosed with nasal cancer. Right now we have him on Prednisone and nothing else. I don't know if I should look into radiation treatment or not. I do not want his time left to be filled with misery. I would appreciate any advice, experiences and guidence on what to do. In addition if anyone has tried natural products that would be great too. I can hardly stand the thought of losing him-- as I believe Goldens are just the closest thing to God that walks around with us.

Sarah


----------



## Hiflyer

Sheby had the four palliative radiation treatments last spring in Madison and he is doing great still. He had very few side effects and tolerated the treatment well. He was 13 in September. When he was treated, he had a large aggressive nasal carcinogen. No nosebleeds since last January.


----------



## Hiflyer

I would also like to add that Shelby has also been taking a certain anti-inflammatory drug that has been shown to be effective against this type of cancer. The vets in Madison prescribed it. My own vet did not know about it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

God bless your Shelby. I wish you many, many happy years with your baby. I am having very hard day today. Oh my God I miss my Buddy so much. But I am so, so happy for you and your Shelby.


----------



## PrincessDi

I second Buddy's Mom Forever-God bless Shelby. Sending thoughts and prayers that Shelby continues to do well and has many happy and pain free years ahead with you. So good to read someone who is fighting and winning!


----------



## Terry

Vernons97 (Sarah), I'm sorry to hear about Pete! My oldest golden, Sammy (female), was diagnosed with nasal cancer June 1, 2011, although I believe she had it for a little over a year previous to that diagnosis because her breathing was 'noisy'. We don't have radiation treatment up here in Alaska and the vet told me that chemo was a 50/50 chance, so I opted out of that. Sammy was prescribed a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory called Piroxicam. It totally reduced the audible breathing. It is also supposed to slow down the cancer. There are possible side effects that you need to watch for. Sammy goes in for blood draws to check for liver and kidney levels about every 1-2 months. She hasn't had any nose bleeds yet and is doing very well - still has an appetite and plays hard, and she turned 10 just this past November.

You asked about natural stuff - I would recommend a high protein grain-free diet of good quality kibble/canned food if you can't do a home made balanced diet. Cancer feeds on sugar so stay away from carbs. Veggies such as broccoli, cabbage and sweet peas are good for cancer fighting. Apricot kernels are high in vitamin B-17 - good for cancer fighting. Supplements; turmeric, COQ-10, krill oil are good and also help the immune system. Sammy is also taking a couple Chinese herbs for dogs - Stasis Breaker and Wei Qi.

I spent a lot of time researching on the computer and found helpful information at mercola.com. If you go there, click on 'pets' and you can go to forums there and/or search for info. There are certainly additional sites for good info. Researching can be grueling but it helps you to understand and learn more about cancer. Good for you and good for your Pete.

If radiation was available up here, I probably would have opted to go that route. Good luck to you and Pete and hope all goes well for you.


----------



## BayBeams

Hang in there Shelby...Keep up the good fight!


----------



## Gold2camp

Terry said:


> Gold2camp - You have my thoughts and my prayers! I am in a similar situation - very similar. My Sammy has nasal cancer and she's 10. My other Golden, Josie is 4 and she hasn't been without living with another dog either. Hold tight to all the memories of the wonderful times you shared together.
> 
> In the meantime and if you aren't already doing so, feed Cooper broccoli, cabbage, sweet peas. Those are just a few of the cancer fighting veggies. I feed those to Sammy and Josie - just two of the veggies every other day. I also feed each of them 2 apricot kernels, one in their morning feed and the other in evening feed. The kernels are high in vitamin B 17 which is also a cancer fighting agent. Sammy is also getting other supplements as I mentioned in an earlier post. As few sugars as possible as cancer loves suger. We all have cancer cells in our bodies and it's partly how we manage our bodies which will depend on what those cells will do. This applies to dogs as well.
> 
> Hopefully with Josie getting good fighting cancer foods now will help prevent her from getting cancer herself later on - maybe Cooper as well.
> 
> My best to you and the memory of River.


 
Thank you for your suggestions, I will be putting Cooper on the raw diet, and adding those veggies in. I am researching everything i can get my hands on. This cancer just cannot keep taking our babies from us like this. I miss River so much. Cooper is doing okay, I can tell he has a hard time dealing with River not being here. But i appreciate all the information and the prayers, My prayers are with all our golden friends that this will stop happening.


----------



## Gold2camp

vernons97 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this form and desperate for some help. We have 2 wonderful Goldens who are the loves of our lives. My male Pete who is 12 was just diagnosed with nasal cancer. Right now we have him on Prednisone and nothing else. I don't know if I should look into radiation treatment or not. I do not want his time left to be filled with misery. I would appreciate any advice, experiences and guidence on what to do. In addition if anyone has tried natural products that would be great too. I can hardly stand the thought of losing him-- as I believe Goldens are just the closest thing to God that walks around with us.
> 
> Sarah


Sarah, My vet told me that the radiation treatments are tolerated easier with dogs than people. But I understand your concern on what to do. I will pray for you and Pete. When the diagnosis came with River, I had no idea it would be 10 days and he would be gone. So do whatever you can to make his life the best you can. I have a hard time without him, the tears still come when I think about him, I do have very good memories, but my heart aches for him. God bless you Sarah, you will do what is in your heart for Pete. Love him all you can.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Gold2camp, I am sorry you lost your River.
iforget, I am sorry for your loss of Misty.
attagirl, I am sorry for your loss of Keebler.
Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Terry and Sammy, vernons97 and Pete. And Shelby of course.
I think I've already posted here, my Buddy left us without diagnosis, but he had nosebleeds too. I was told to give him Benadryl and it helped. And I would stem his nose with eucalyptus oil dissolved in water. It worked for awhile.


----------



## JZP

*Nasal Cancer Gone!*

I’ve just typed in a huge story and submitted it and it then said I wasn’t logged on and lost it. So here is a short version.
Golden Retriever Sandy 11 years old
Diagnosed Nasal cancer before Christmas. Lump was about 1.5” wide and ¼” high and red. 
Was sneezing and snorting a lot.
Took vet several weeks to diagnose eventually as cancer after knocking her out and taking a biopsy. £450 later…
Offered her a few months to live or an operation to remove some of her snout with 11 months average lifespan after that. Pain, bleeding and disfigurement expected.
Neither good option so fed her apricot kernals. (Cancer cure in books etc. see internet for desciption of vitamin B17 – it splits into components including cyanide at cancer cell which then kills cell.) Lump started to go down.
Vet also offered Metacam (Meloxicam) as this anti-inflammatory also has mild anti-cancer effect.
This seemed to accelerate healing too. Took full dose with on meal once a day for a week then half dose from then on.
Took her back to vet this week he said he was amazed! Lump gone, some scar tissue and mark where biopsy taken under her lip visible only. He said usually it just continues to get worse and grow.
He did say one of her lymph glands were slightly swollen in her neck. Come back in a month to check. No fee!
Here is what I did:-
Apricot split up and cut up added to feed.
Smash open nut and remove kernel. Grind kernel in pestle and mortar (also used to smash nut open).
Add to meals twice a day.
After a few days I added 2 more additional apricot bitter kernals bought as 1/2Kg pack from internet. 
Smashed these up with the fresh one so she was getting 3 in the morning and 3 at night.
Also added probiotic yoghurt to her morning cereal (from a kit) and cod liver oil to her Iams meal in the evening and some vegetables if cooked to boost nutrition / immune system.
She now seems healthier and fitter than before! I will reduce dose soon.
Hope someone else can try this to see if it really does work.
Good luck!


----------



## Terry

JZP said:


> I’ve just typed in a huge story and submitted it and it then said I wasn’t logged on and lost it. So here is a short version.
> Golden Retriever Sandy 11 years old
> Diagnosed Nasal cancer before Christmas. Lump was about 1.5” wide and ¼” high and red.
> Was sneezing and snorting a lot.
> Took vet several weeks to diagnose eventually as cancer after knocking her out and taking a biopsy. £450 later…
> Offered her a few months to live or an operation to remove some of her snout with 11 months average lifespan after that. Pain, bleeding and disfigurement expected.
> Neither good option so fed her apricot kernals. (Cancer cure in books etc. see internet for desciption of vitamin B17 – it splits into components including cyanide at cancer cell which then kills cell.) Lump started to go down.
> Vet also offered Metacam (Meloxicam) as this anti-inflammatory also has mild anti-cancer effect.
> This seemed to accelerate healing too. Took full dose with on meal once a day for a week then half dose from then on.
> Took her back to vet this week he said he was amazed! Lump gone, some scar tissue and mark where biopsy taken under her lip visible only. He said usually it just continues to get worse and grow.
> He did say one of her lymph glands were slightly swollen in her neck. Come back in a month to check. No fee!
> Here is what I did:-
> Apricot split up and cut up added to feed.
> Smash open nut and remove kernel. Grind kernel in pestle and mortar (also used to smash nut open).
> Add to meals twice a day.
> After a few days I added 2 more additional apricot bitter kernals bought as 1/2Kg pack from internet.
> Smashed these up with the fresh one so she was getting 3 in the morning and 3 at night.
> Also added probiotic yoghurt to her morning cereal (from a kit) and cod liver oil to her Iams meal in the evening and some vegetables if cooked to boost nutrition / immune system.
> She now seems healthier and fitter than before! I will reduce dose soon.
> Hope someone else can try this to see if it really does work.
> Good luck!


 JZP, that's great! Don't hear success stories that often. Very interested that you use apricot kernels as well since that's what I've been feeding my cancer pup. Hope you have many more years with Sandy!!


----------



## JZP

Terry

Thanks for reply. Good luck with your pup too. Don't know if you are grinding the apricot kernals up before feeding but think it might be a good idea. I've seen how well dogs chew nuts and how well they are digested if you know what I mean .

regards


----------



## Terry

JZP said:


> Terry
> 
> Thanks for reply. Good luck with your pup too. Don't know if you are grinding the apricot kernals up before feeding but think it might be a good idea. I've seen how well dogs chew nuts and how well they are digested if you know what I mean .
> 
> regards


 JZP - Yes, I am grinding the kernels up the same way you do! Couldn't believe when I saw your post that's what you did and how you did it!! I learned about B-17 where I get my hair cut. This fellow who works there is a diabetic and has done a lot of research and found about B-17 as a cancer fighting agent. Sammy hadn't been diagnosed yet with cancer, and when she was, I remembered what he said. I can get apricot kernels at a health food store in Anchorage. That's where I get her other supplements (krill oil, COQ-10, turmeric).
The anti-inflammatory you gave your pup is very similar to what I'm giving Sammy. However, the vet said to keep her on it for the rest of her life. Now because of it, Sammy's kidney levels are increasing. Just recently got her on Standard Process Canine Renal Support. It'll be interesting to see what her next blood draw shows. 
Do you know if giving apricot kernels to a dog who doesn't have cancer would cause her harm?


----------



## JZP

Hi Terry
From what I have researched I don't think the kernals cause any harm unless they are given in massive doses. If the drugs are affecting your dogs kidneys I would try to reduce them at least. If the cancer is going away then it shouldn't be needed once it is gone. We got good results from only 2 full apricots a day without anything else, but we might not be representative. It's probably good just to give a couple of kernals every day as a preventative. I think the fresh ones are more potent as they have a stronger flavour and there is goodness in the fruit too.
You might not need all the other supplements you mentioned but worth trying of course in the short term.
Good luck - your dog would be very grateful if it could talk.


----------



## Hiflyer

Shelby crossed the Bridge last night at the age if 13 years 5 months. He had more than 9 wonderful months after receiving the 4 dose palliative radiation treatments. He did not receive the full treatment. We are thrilled that he had the great times and extra fun after the treatments. A big thank you to the University of Wisconsin Veterinary Teaching Hospital for their compassionate and skilled care. We miss him so much.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sad to read about Shelby's crossing the Bridge. Those extra 9 months you bought for him with the treatments were special gift for both of your. He had a good life with you, was loved and cared by his people.

Run free, play hard, sleep soft sweet Shelby.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Shelby, but very glad that you had him for 9 months after diagnosis. You gave him a second lease on life through your care. RIP sweet Shelby.


----------



## tess

I'm so sorry for your loss of your Shelby. My Beau was also treated with palliative radiation at Madison and am so grateful for this extra time with him.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Bumping up for Shelby and his family.


----------



## Rainheart

I am so sorry to hear about Shelby. Run free at the bridge, Shelby. You will be dearly missed.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Bumping up.

Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## GoldenMum

My heart goes out to you, Run softly sweet Shelby...


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry to read that Shelby has gone to the bridge, I am sure that he is now playing with new friends

"AS MUCH AS I LOVED THE LIFE WE HAD AND ALL THE TIMES WE PLAYED
I WAS SO VERY TIRED AND KNEW MY TIME ON EARTH WOULD FADE
I SAW A WONDEROUS IMAGE THEN OF A PLACE THAT’S TROUBLE FREE
WHERE ALL OF US CAN MEET AGAIN TO SPEND ETERNITY

I SAW THE MOST BEAUTIFUL RAINBOW, AND ON THE OTHER SIDE
WERE MEADOWS RICH AND BEAUTIFUL – LUSH AND GREEN AND WIDE
AND RUNNING THROUGH THE MEADOWS AS FAR AS THE EYE COULD SEE
WERE ANIMALS OF EVERY SORT AS HEALTHY AS COULD BE
MY OWN TIRED, FAILING BODY WAS FRESHED AND HEALED AS NEW
AND I WANTED TO GO RUN WITH THEM, BUT I HAD SOMETHING LEFT TO DO.

I NEEDED TO REACH OUT TO YOU, TO TELL YOU I’M ALRIGHT
THAT THIS PLACE IS TRULY WONDERFUL, THEN A BRIGHT GLOW PIERCED THE NIGHT
TWAS THE GLOW OF MANY CANDLES SHINING BRIGHT AND STRONG AND BOLD
AND I KNEW THEN THAT IT HELD YOUR LOVE IN IT’S BRILLIANT SHADES OF GOLD

FOR ALTHOUGH WE MAY NOT BE TOGETHER IN THE WAY WE USED TO BE
WE ARE STILL CONNECTED BY A CORD NO EYE CAN SEE
SO WHENEVER YOU NEED TO FIND ME, WE’RE NEVER FAR APART
IF YOU LOOK BEYOND THE RAINBOW AND LISTEN WITH YOUR HEART"

Run free and sleep softly Shelby


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am very sad to hear of Shelby, what a wonderful long life he had because of you. It is so hard to lose a family member.


----------



## Terry

Hiflyer said:


> Shelby crossed the Bridge last night at the age if 13 years 5 months. He had more than 9 wonderful months after receiving the 4 dose palliative radiation treatments. He did not receive the full treatment. We are thrilled that he had the great times and extra fun after the treatments. A big thank you to the University of Wisconsin Veterinary Teaching Hospital for their compassionate and skilled care. We miss him so much.


 Hiflyer - I am so glad that you had some extra time with Shelby! It tends to make a mama and daddy take each day with more appreciation for the special canine kid. They bring so much to our 'human' lives that it's hard to imagine what life would be without them. We are truly blessed to have the honor of caring for and loving these special creatures. Shelby is certainly enjoying doggy heaven now - running free and unencumbered by illness, and waiting patiently for you to join him.


----------



## Terry

JZP said:


> Hi Terry
> From what I have researched I don't think the kernals cause any harm unless they are given in massive doses. If the drugs are affecting your dogs kidneys I would try to reduce them at least. If the cancer is going away then it shouldn't be needed once it is gone. We got good results from only 2 full apricots a day without anything else, but we might not be representative. It's probably good just to give a couple of kernals every day as a preventative. I think the fresh ones are more potent as they have a stronger flavour and there is goodness in the fruit too.
> You might not need all the other supplements you mentioned but worth trying of course in the short term.
> Good luck - your dog would be very grateful if it could talk.


 Hi JZP - Thanks for your info on the kernels. We don't always have fresh apricots available up here in Alaska. Don't know how Sammy's cancer is doing as I would have to have a rhinoscopy done again since the tumor is way far back in her nasal passage (making it inoperable). I'm hesitant to have one done due to stress, etc. The supplements were for building up immune system and also cancer fighting agents. I'm also nervous to lower or stop the anti-inflammatory because it did wonders on making her breathe normal again. I feel I'm caught between a rock and a hard spot 
Wow, you're clear in England and I'm clear in Alaska!! Technology is something!!


----------



## surya

*my late golden retreiver kane.*

Hi I am from India. In 2008 I adopted a golden retreiver kane who travelled with me to three diff cities . Two 20 months back she started bleeding from the nose .a quick run to the vet dismissed all possibilities of cancer and blamed it on heat. But her bleeding just wouldn't stop and this time the vet came to the conclusion she had less RBC .. wat followed was a string of steroids and the problem still remained. Finally went to a renowned vet who referred us to his colleague and post a biopsy andct scan nasal cancer was detected at a malignant stage. Remedy ? Radiation.. but no guarantee was given if she would recover. India is not so advanced when it comes to complicated treatment for pets. Docs suggested trial and error to check wat worked best..she ate well, was up and ready all the time to go for walks, but the hardest part was the time when she would start bleeding.as it worsened and oral medication stopped working. We had to rush her to the vet for injections.I was alone with no help from anyone.. I bunked work cos kane was my priority..but I cudnt for a long time as I needed money for her treatment. Docs gave me no assurance and they said radiation can affect her other organs.it was hard for me but I had to put her to sleep last year and trust me it was the hardest thing I had ever done.I had lost my husband but the grief of losing kane was manifold than the grief of listing my husband. I dream of her till date and its beautiful. Post Kane's death, my sister bought me another golden retreiver but she is nothing like my Kane.. my heart goes out to those who lost their lovely pets and best wishes for those who are undergoing treatment.I am sure they would recover with good health. Wish I was staying in a country which was advanced enuf to provide successful treatments for pets similar to treatment for us..


----------



## PrincessDi

surya said:


> Hi I am from India. In 2008 I adopted a golden retreiver kane who travelled with me to three diff cities . Two 20 months back she started bleeding from the nose .a quick run to the vet dismissed all possibilities of cancer and blamed it on heat. But her bleeding just wouldn't stop and this time the vet came to the conclusion she had less RBC .. wat followed was a string of steroids and the problem still remained. Finally went to a renowned vet who referred us to his colleague and post a biopsy andct scan nasal cancer was detected at a malignant stage. Remedy ? Radiation.. but no guarantee was given if she would recover. India is not so advanced when it comes to complicated treatment for pets. Docs suggested trial and error to check wat worked best..she ate well, was up and ready all the time to go for walks, but the hardest part was the time when she would start bleeding.as it worsened and oral medication stopped working. We had to rush her to the vet for injections.I was alone with no help from anyone.. I bunked work cos kane was my priority..but I cudnt for a long time as I needed money for her treatment. Docs gave me no assurance and they said radiation can affect her other organs.it was hard for me but I had to put her to sleep last year and trust me it was the hardest thing I had ever done.I had lost my husband but the grief of losing kane was manifold than the grief of listing my husband. I dream of her till date and its beautiful. Post Kane's death, my sister bought me another golden retreiver but she is nothing like my Kane.. my heart goes out to those who lost their lovely pets and best wishes for those who are undergoing treatment.I am sure they would recover with good health. Wish I was staying in a country which was advanced enuf to provide successful treatments for pets similar to treatment for us..


I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Kane! I'm sure that having lost your husband, it made losing Kane that much worse. Please post something in the rainbow bridge loss section. Many people may not see your post in this section. Please feel free to share anything about Kane. We all love to read about goldens and be there to help comfort in the loss of special gold. I'm glad that your sister tried to comfort you with another golden. It takes time to build the bond. Please be patient. It might be a bit soon for you, but your love will grow. Keeping you in our thoughts at this dark and sad time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

surya said:


> Hi I am from India. In 2008 I adopted a golden retreiver kane who travelled with me to three diff cities . Two 20 months back she started bleeding from the nose .a quick run to the vet dismissed all possibilities of cancer and blamed it on heat. But her bleeding just wouldn't stop and this time the vet came to the conclusion she had less RBC .. wat followed was a string of steroids and the problem still remained. Finally went to a renowned vet who referred us to his colleague and post a biopsy andct scan nasal cancer was detected at a malignant stage. Remedy ? Radiation.. but no guarantee was given if she would recover. India is not so advanced when it comes to complicated treatment for pets. Docs suggested trial and error to check wat worked best..she ate well, was up and ready all the time to go for walks, but the hardest part was the time when she would start bleeding.as it worsened and oral medication stopped working. We had to rush her to the vet for injections.I was alone with no help from anyone.. I bunked work cos kane was my priority..but I cudnt for a long time as I needed money for her treatment. Docs gave me no assurance and they said radiation can affect her other organs.it was hard for me but I had to put her to sleep last year and trust me it was the hardest thing I had ever done.I had lost my husband but the grief of losing kane was manifold than the grief of listing my husband. I dream of her till date and its beautiful. Post Kane's death, my sister bought me another golden retreiver but she is nothing like my Kane.. my heart goes out to those who lost their lovely pets and best wishes for those who are undergoing treatment.I am sure they would recover with good health. Wish I was staying in a country which was advanced enuf to provide successful treatments for pets similar to treatment for us..


surya, welcome to the forum. I am very sorry for your loss of Kane. I know how hard it is, lost my Buddy, my heart dog 27 months ago and miss him so much, I think of him every day. I have Charlie now, he just turned 11 months, I love him for who he is. He will never replace my Buddy in my heart but he needs my love too. You have a chance to love again, bond will come with time, please do not miss that moment.


----------

